# Gmc with galvanized frame



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

There was a guy that galvanized a frame on a new gmc truck frame. Wondering how it is today..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I remember that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/16...zed-frame-fisher-xv2-and-hiway-sander.165214/


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the best posts IMO... think i still have a pic of that frame somewhere???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Just think...if you could get a galvanized frame and stainless brake and fuel lines from the factory how much longer trucks would last in this industry.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree.. Great post.. Just need them to come out with galvanized frame short box 3/4 ton diesel for plowing!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Short box trucks... 


Worthless as tits on a bull...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe for plumber, But plowing driveways and small lots there perfect.. Also for cutting grass, what do you need a 8' bed for if everythings on the trailer..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

extremepusher said:


> Maybe for plumber, But plowing driveways and small lots there perfect.. Also for cutting grass, what do you need a 8' bed for if everythings on the trailer..


Put a tool box, a drag up tank, and some ballast behind the axle and you are left with... about enough room to put a 6 pack...


----------



## TOOMUCHWALKING (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't read that thread...anybody know what that cost? I seem to be looking at a frame swap















Same crossmember the control arms pivot on. Dammit!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just think...if you could get a galvanized frame and stainless brake and fuel lines from the factory how much longer trucks would last in this industry.


If states, county's, towns and contractors from the mod-west to the east coast stopped overusing salt rust issues will be greatly reduced and watersheds wouldn't be poisoned.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We got bout 4 inches yesterday. The amount of salt used is insane.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> If states, county's, towns and contractors from the mod-west to the east coast stopped overusing salt rust issues will be greatly reduced and watersheds wouldn't be poisoned.


Get rid of the lawyers and frivolous lawsuits over slip and falls and people that can't drive in the snow and that would be realistic. We've been litigated into over salting. Try getting insurance as a snow startup or with even a single slip and fall loss on your claims history for anything involving retail, healthcare, or multi family apartments.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

TOOMUCHWALKING said:


> Haven't read that thread...anybody know what that cost? I seem to be looking at a frame swap
> View attachment 175369
> View attachment 175370
> 
> Same crossmember the control arms pivot on. Dammit!


Frame swap?

What does the rest of the truck look like if the frame looks like that?????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Frame swap?
> 
> What does the rest of the truck look like if the frame looks like that?????


And what's your time worth pissing around with a 20 year old rust belt truck?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You can see he already put the time into the brake lines Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Get rid of the lawyers and frivolous lawsuits over slip and falls and people that can't drive in the snow and that would be realistic. We've been litigated into over salting. Try getting insurance as a snow startup or with even a single slip and fall loss on your claims history for anything involving retail, healthcare, or multi family apartments.


Cull the herd.


----------

